# UK to USA



## nigelmeadows (Nov 29, 2009)

Hi I am a 25 year old male. I have a degree in Marketing Management and a Level 3 in Personal Training and Nutrition. I currently work as a self employed personal trainer. 

From the brief stats I have given can you tell the possibility of successfully gaining a visa. What are the steps of applying for a visa, and is there a maximum number of applications? Another note is that I am gay, will this be a negative thing or be mentioned through the application?


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

The fact of your being gay should have no bearing at all on your job or visa prospects.

Unless you have family (parents or siblings) resident in the US, your only route is through finding a job where the employer is willing to act as sponsor for your visa. First step, therefore, is to start job hunting.
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## Fatbrit (May 8, 2008)

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/am...ica/30374-looking-live-america-will-help.html


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

It is absolutely irrelevant if you are gay, pink, purple or have polka dots. The only time it may be a problem - immigrating with a same sex partner. USCIS does not recognize such partnerships.

Your options are employment in US, transfer with UK employer, depending on your circumstances lottery, investment, family and marriage (which in your case will be immigration fraud - lets ignore it).

I doubt that you have at least a Masters in Marketing or considerable professional experience going by the age you have given. Do you see anything in your experience which might make a US employer able to sponsor you and be willing to sponsor you. Unfortunately personal trainers with nutrition as tag along are a dime a dozen.


----------



## MichaelS (Nov 8, 2008)

twostep said:


> It is absolutely irrelevant if you are gay, pink, purple or have polka dots.


Although it would have no merit coming from the UK, one can claim asylum in the US based on being gay if they risk extreme discrimination in their home country. Maybe if he was from a country where gays are not treated equally under the law (you know, like the USA) he would have a case


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

MichaelS said:


> Although it would have no merit coming from the UK, one can claim asylum in the US based on being gay if they risk extreme discrimination in their home country. Maybe if he was from a country where gays are not treated equally under the law (you know, like the USA) he would have a case


Coming from the UK??? Were UK not his home - he aleady found asylum.


----------



## indika (Dec 2, 2009)

World is being changed and sometimes it would be a postive point coz more than 80% of people might have had or experienced similar things in their personel lives.

Wish you good luck mate


----------



## American Guy (Aug 27, 2008)

Your education alone won't get you a visa, and your chosen profession is nothing the authorities will look at here with any degree of sympathy. Can you get a sponsor to work here as a personal trainer? No. The gay issue is irrelevant, but you cannot bring your partner with you on a visa, so that's out, as is "marriage" - our federal government doesn't recognize gay marriage, although a few states do (which does you no good). You don't mention family, and I'd bet investment is out being a personal trainer (you have millions of dollars?). I'd say you're out of luck. Sorry.


----------



## MissBehavin (Dec 6, 2009)

Hello everyone, It appears that the US does not want Brits or Canadians living permanently in the US. I am an ex pat brit who has lived in Canada since 1968 and hold dual citizenship. I was planning on moving to Florida to retire, A little warmer there than Canada. I have a very good friend who lives in Melbourne Fla and she sent me real estate info on some gorgeous very affordable homes close to where she lives. Problem is, I have no relatives who are US citizens so I can only spend six months per year down there. Brits and Canadians can not enter the green card lottery. I had planned on buying a house with the proceeds of my home here in BC. I will have 4 pensions including my UK pension so I would not be a drain on the US systems. To sum it up I think I pray to the wrong God, Speak the wrong language and am the wrong shade of skin colour.


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

MissBehavin said:


> To sum it up I think I pray to the wrong God, Speak the wrong language and am the wrong shade of skin colour.


The god you pray to, the language you speak and the color of your skin are completely irrelevant. You had the misfortune to have been born in the wrong part of the world to parents who had no claim on US nationality.

But cheer up. At least you have escaped the clutches of the IRS - the US tax authority. 
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## MissBehavin (Dec 6, 2009)

Hi Bev, The last part of my reply was supposed to be a funny. My choice of area to retire to was Fla or Costa Blanca Spain. US immigration laws made up my mind for me, However I will actually be better off in Spain being that I qualify for all benefits of an EU citizen. Once settled I can stay with my friend in Fla for up to six months a year every year and still own and have permanent residency in Spain where she can visit me.
Pretty good I would think, Sunshine all year long.


----------



## indika (Dec 2, 2009)

Yeah! Be prout to be who you are!!!


----------



## andyandsheila (Jul 24, 2008)

Bevdeforges said:


> The god you pray to, the language you speak and the color of your skin are completely irrelevant. You had the misfortune to have been born in the wrong part of the world to parents who had no claim on US nationality.
> 
> But cheer up. At least you have escaped the clutches of the IRS - the US tax authority.
> Cheers,
> Bev


Why do the Irish have a claim on US nationality then?

Sheila


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

andyandsheila said:


> Why do the Irish have a claim on US nationality then?
> 
> Sheila


In what sense do the Irish have any "claim" on US nationality? 
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## KenRobinson (Jan 11, 2009)

*Retire USA*

The time is coming when retirees will not be able to retire anywhere but where they are domicile. I know that countries in Europe, Australia, Asia and the Caribbean dont want retirees coming to push up property prices and use up the Health care resources. Many countries now make it as difficult to retire into as xpats, as moving when younger. And who blames them. I suspect the time is coming when the USA will start to look harder at the people it is bringing in from overseas, even with family relationships. I believe that the number one immigrant to the USA is Asian these days, and with their family connections they will swamp areas in the USA and the knock on effect to healthcare and education will be huge. The UK has experienced this. In any event, I believe that the world will change in the next few years and more countries will become protective of their cultures. In case you think I am being somehow unfair on Asians, take a look at how difficult it is to move to their countries. So it is a world wide circumstance, not any particular one society. The truth is that there are more and more people in the world and more and more economic migrants, which is in fact what retirees are. Chasing a better lifestyle with limited income.


----------



## MichaelS (Nov 8, 2008)

Bevdeforges said:


> In what sense do the Irish have any "claim" on US nationality?
> Cheers,
> Bev


Only the ones that are good at American Football








_
Note: This is an (possibly bad) attempt at humor. That is the logo of the University of Notre Dame Fighting Irish. The American University located in the state of Indiana with a French name, and an Irish stereotype-themed sports program._


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

Hm, interesting thought, MichaelS... being from Boston, I was thinking more along the lines of the Boston Irish. But as a graduate of Indiana University (which never has had much of a football team) I get your point. 
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## topcat83 (Apr 16, 2009)

MissBehavin said:


> ..... However I will actually be better off in Spain being that I qualify for all benefits of an EU citizen. .....


your medical insurance and bills will be cheaper too


----------

